# first time fishing Myrtle Beach area



## poolboy (Aug 17, 2014)

coming down next week to fish and look for a home in the Myrtle Beach murals inlet area
could use some help on what to bring for fishing in a nicer area to buy a home


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Nice place to settle down. How much you looking to spend? Lots to look at . Remember the closer you are to the water the more your going to pay not only for the house but you'll need Hurricane & flood insurance. As far as fishing it's different from up north. Fishing the beaches an 8-10' rod 20-30lb braid is fine. Most guys fish bait. Also you'll need a SC fishing license. I get house listings sent to me every day. If interested shoot me a PM along with your email & I'll forward to you. You don't need to spend a lot of money. You can get a beautiful house for half the price from up north.


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

I use a 7' ugly stick big water rod and shimano sedona 4500 spun with 20lb braid as my all around rod. Probably need a bigger rod for the surf like said.


----------



## poolboy (Aug 17, 2014)

can you get the license at any bait and tackle shop, do you catch more fish at the pier or off the surf


----------



## poolboy (Aug 17, 2014)

okay I'll probably bring a 7 foot and something longer for the surf. what fish will be running next week ?


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Yes any bait shop or Walmart sells licenses . 2week LIC. $11.00 annual $35.
I don't fish the piers maybe once in a blue moon. You don't need a license on the piers. I fish the Surf . Not all that sure what's running all depends on how hot the water is. I've caught Flounder,bluefish,weakfish,whiting all in the surf from Sept-Nov. also Spanish on Kastmasters. The others on cut finger mullet.


----------



## poolboy (Aug 17, 2014)

Thank you for the info


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

I have personally not been catching all that much. I went today and caught a lizard fish, ladyfish, and my buddy caught a 13" flounder in the creeks. We went to the pier around 12. There were schools of mullet everywhere but nothing really going after them. Once in a while I would see a fish attack the mullet. Probably Spanish. I think its just way too hot right now. We usually catch 5+ redfish in an hour in the creeks but nothing today. I just get saltwater license only so its $10 a year for a sc resident.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Cast net, 5 gallon bucket, aerator to catch and keep finger mullet alive to fish for flounder, redfish and trout on a Carolina rig.
A drop net from a pier is essential in my opinion. 

On a pier when they run you can get your limit of Spanish mackerel in a few hours. ( they are catching a few here and there now nothing crazy)... Little bit better than a few over a month from the surf.
Gotcha plugs or straw rigs catch them along with blues.

Freshest bait is best bait. 

7 foot rods are fine for the surd on calmer days and perfect for a pier.
Usually want to fish around the waves or in the suds for whiting, spot, flounder and most fish anyways. Not much structure to hit out there from.the beach surf fishing. 

Bunch of private piers in MB l, most are around $9 for a day... I fish Springmaid Pier and get the $200 annual pass.


----------



## poolboy (Aug 17, 2014)

thank you for all the information I never used a casting net that will be a experience, between looking for a new home and going fishing I think I will be quite busy for the 12 days I'm down there. just hope to catch some kind of fish any day fishing is better than working you know that...


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

If your looking for a home that should keep you busy for the 12 days. There are so many to see. If your serious about looking for a house your not going to have all that much time to fish.


----------



## poolboy (Aug 17, 2014)

yes i know ,i have been on line looking at homes , but i still need to narrow down a area to make it complete
but fishing is a must do....
would like to meet up with some one when down there starting sunday to show me some spots to fish, and maybe tell me better areas to look for my home
any one who a little free time next week please contact me.. thank you...


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

It just depends on how close to the beach you want to live and how big of a house you are looking for. I just bought a 1600 square foot, 3 bed 2 bath house on .4 acres for $129.5. I'm out on 544 though.


----------



## poolboy (Aug 17, 2014)

what you have sounds like what im looking for I'm looking to spend no more than 170
I am not sure where 544 is but we are staying at a house in Surfside Beach maybe we can get together and talk about it and you can tell me some of the ins and outs about different areas


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

poolboy said:


> what you have sounds like what im looking for I'm looking to spend no more than 170
> I am not sure where 544 is but we are staying at a house in Surfside Beach maybe we can get together and talk about it and you can tell me some of the ins and outs about different areas


544 is one of the main arteries to MB off of Kings Hwy(17), just North of Surfside, south of MB, talk to Elgreco...From what I've heard..buy soon. Willow Grove PA, sounds very familiar, I'm from the Lancaster/Hershey area of Pennsyltucky, good luck, K


----------



## poolboy (Aug 17, 2014)

SpringmaidKeith said:


> 544 is one of the main arteries to MB off of Kings Hwy(17), just North of Surfside, south of MB, talk to Elgreco...From what I've heard..buy soon. Willow Grove PA, sounds very familiar, I'm from the Lancaster/Hershey area of Pennsyltucky, good luck, K


thank you Keith Lancaster is about 40 miles south west of where we live in Willow GroveI am here now in Surfside Beach hope to go look at some open houses today on Sunday and if the rain holds off maybe do a little fishing tonight any suggestions ??


----------

